# Cyberoam.



## Gtb93 (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone here , has any idea how to bypass Cyberoam security? not to 'hack' it or anything, just that it restricts a lot of sites in my college and is a big pain.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

proxy  
Hidemyass.com and more !


----------



## mitraark (Mar 9, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> proxy
> Hidemyass.com and more !



If it were that simple.

Almost all proxy sites are banned as well. If you can come across some really new/unknown proxy that might work ( although the word 'proxy' in the URL may be eneough for a ban. ) I used hiddenmode.com - hiddenmode Resources and Information. This website is for sale! for quite a while before it didn;t work any longer.

Use proxy applications like Ultrasurf, it's slow but works ( except for porn sites, Ultrasurf doesn;t allow porn sites )


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 9, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> proxy
> Hidemyass.com and more !



You think I didn't try that already? It's not that simple.



mitraark said:


> If it were that simple.
> 
> Almost all proxy sites are banned as well. If you can come across some really new/unknown proxy that might work ( although the word 'proxy' in the URL may be eneough for a ban. ) I used hiddenmode.com - hiddenmode Resources and Information. This website is for sale! for quite a while before it didn;t work any longer.
> 
> Use proxy applications like Ultrasurf, it's slow but works ( except for porn sites, Ultrasurf doesn;t allow porn sites )



Indeed. I used to use jellyshell a while back, like 3-4 months but now that's been blacklisted too. Plus it works on keyword-based listing too, so the occurence of words proxy, etc itself (like you said) is causing problems.

I've also tried getting Ultrasurf and Tor via usbs but there's some kind of protection from installing/execution of .exes and other files from usbs too. I can't access the above mentioned sites either.


P.S- and no, I don't want to watch porn at college bro. :3


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

Try securitykiss ?


----------

